# which muzzleloaderwould you buy and why?



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Those are some dandy looking rifles 8iowa 

did you put those together yourself or buy them like that? I used to wrk with a guy who did all the stock work himself, and he shot in competition with them and had accuracy that my TC would never find


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

Jim:

These are all modern made rifles; The one on the top was made my Jeff Stansfield, a Pennsylvania maker. It is basically reminiscent of original rifles made in Bedford/Chambersburg in the 1820's.

Next is an earlier style, 1790's, rifle with a sliding wood patchbox. This style has a wide buttplate and a wrist that is thicker than it is high. It was made by John Bergman around 1970.

Third is a beautiful iron mounted Virginia style rifle with a two cavity patchbox, rocco carving and decorative wire inlay. It was made by Allen Sandy, who is one of the best riflesmiths working today.

The last rifle was one that I made. It is a modified Bedford style rifle with less drop in the stock.

The Sandy rifle is in .54 caliber. The others are .50. All have deep rifling and a slow twist for the patched round ball.

There may be a few hunters here who are not particularilly "turned on" by the in-line rifles offered today. Undoubtedly, some aren't aware that this beautiful and highly effective alternative exists. As I have said before, every shooter and hunter deserves to have at least one beautiful custom rifle in his lifetime. If anyone is interested I can recommend some sources.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

malainse said:


> Add me to the Encore list.....


me too


----------



## Old Bill (Feb 11, 2004)

I would check out the CVA Accura. I bought a stainless, synthetic, 209 primer, and it came with a sling and fiber optic sights. Got it at Williams Gun Sight for $379.00. The gun shoots great, I'm using 245 grain belted bullits and two 50 grain pellets. Very nice trigger, breach plug comes out very easy, cleaning iis a brease. At least take a look before you spend about twice as much for a T/C.


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)

Savage 10ml 1st edition here, someone preordered it from a dealer and couldn't follow through with the deal. My dad called me and said do you want it for the dealer price...paid $400 for the gun and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

For those looking at the traditional designs take a look at Track of the Wolf website. Fun just looking at some of those rifles/smoothbores. I've been shooting TC sidelocks for 35 years. Always wanted to hand build a traditional flintlock myself. Well the oil finish is curing as we speak on a Christian Springs variant.


----------



## Mike10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello to everyone, my first post here...

Which ML should you buy?? I say the Savage 10ML-IISS if you can afford it. It's a bit pricey compared to the CVA's & TC's. However, it is an excellent gun and don't pay attention to the lies/rumors about the gun blowing up, all of which were started by Toby Bridges (who was fired from Savage, Knight Rifles, Hornady and etc etc etc). If you want factual info on the gun, just Google Randy Wakemen and the Savage 10ML-II.


----------



## X-ski (Jul 4, 2008)

I can tell you from personal expierance A lot of Encore rifles have issues. Myself and two of my friends bought them. Only one of them was wirth A crap he is the only one that still has one. If I had his I would still have it too. After 100s of bullet / load combos Bellum trigger job over size hinge pin 45 acp breach plug differant scope and mount and one trip back to t/c mine went down the road and I was never so happy to see A rifle go. I think they are A over hyped poorly engineered peace of crap. The filth from the 209 will foul the fireing pin and also will get the trigger assembly grimey and will need to be cleaned way to often. The 45 acp breach plug with A small rifle or magnum small rifle primer doesn't have the omph of A popcorn fart. I would keep the Remington if it is still in good condition, or check out Rem or Ruger ML conversions that Mr. Epp makes at prbullet.com they are great rifles and if you have A doner action can be converted quite reasonably $$ I shoot one of the .50 cal and can shoot 5 shots touching at 100 yds. Call me A EX Encore owner and very happy about it.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Call me an Encore owner and very happy about it. 
Sorry to hear about your bad experience with yours..


----------



## X-ski (Jul 4, 2008)

I know any rifle can be A bad one but we had to have A encore and only one of the three performed to acceptable level. Mine was the worst of the three the other was so so and one lived up to the hype. But it still has the 209 filth issues. The other shoots A Savage now it's A good shooter but still uses A 209. Mine uses A shortened 6mm Rem with A large Rifle or magnum large rifle primer the brass seals the breach so it is very clean. It is also capable of smokeless if you want to play around with it. I also have A friend that shoots A ultimate ml I wouldnt trade for that and mine is less than half the price.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I bought mine the first year they came out..
How heavy is your Savage?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

glockman55 said:


> Call me an Encore owner and very happy about it.
> Sorry to hear about your bad experience with yours..


I'm on my second and both of them have been top of the line rifles. I just took my time with the Pro Hunter and ended up with a 3/4" - 3 shot group at 150yds a week back. Shot it today after adjusting the scope for hunting and I have two targets with 1" groups at 100yds. The Encore that I had previous to the Pro Hunter, would shoot 1" to 1 1/4" groups all day long. My nephew is the proud owner of that rifle now. A shooter that comes over, bought one used that someone didn't take care of and the barrel was pitted...... bad. He shot 1 1/2" groups at 150yds with that pitted barrel. He just ordered a new Bergara custom barrel last night from Bellm, to replace the current barrel.

There's one fact about shooting a muzzleloader, each one shoots different. Place that same rifle in the hands of another shooter and they can show how its done, especially when the owner is,,, well for a lack of better words........ FRUSTRATED. Some people get lucky right out of the box, WITH ANY BRAND, others struggle.

I was happy with my first Encore, I'm happy with the Pro Hunter.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

just picked up an cva optima camo stock with thumbhole/stainless barrel..and i love it!!!


----------

